# enough bouncing in my DIY tumblers?



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I recently built a few DIY egg tumblers like ones I've seen online. I had some females holding and I needed to move them to another tank so I thought I'd strip them, and give my new tumblers a trial. I took a pretty crappy video but was wondering if I had enough bouncing of the fry. I was thinking I might need to add an uplift tube to the top of the tumbler to get a bit more flow.


----------



## redrum69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Where did you get the tubing to buy....the clear plastic tubing that the eggs are in.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

You can buy tubing like that in the big box home improvement stores here in the USA. E.G. Home Depot, Lowes, Menards etc


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

that's just standard sponge filter tubing, you can buy it at your local fish store, online, or apparently at big box stores though I've never looked for it there.

Also, time has shown that it was enough bouncing. of those three batches, I lost one egg and one hatchling.


----------

